# Cheep crap from China



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

I bought a wham o snowboard for a my girlfriends 5 year old son. He loves to sled with me while I board. He took to it like a fish to water!! He loves it! Now heres my rant.... Why is it that untill your kid is in a size 6 shoe, he is limited to riding on a chinease plastic piece of crap?!?! He spent more time trying to keep the board on his feet than he did trying to keep himself on the board because there is no heel strap.... Am I missing something? He wants to go again.... on his sled. He said "the board is awesome and I want to go again but it will not stay on my feet". Should I let him have his little kid sled back or let him keep running down the mountain after his half ass "snowboard"?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Those things are plastic "toys", not snowboards. I wouldn't expect them to preform like one.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Why would he be limited for having size 6 shoe or not? Burton (I know for a fact) makes kids boots all the way to size 1, as well as boards and bindings to match. I'm sure other companies do too.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

I just did a quick check and it looks like a few major snowboard companies make bindings and equipment for kids with smaller than size 6 shoes.

Out of curiosity I'm wondering how much you spend on this "cheap crap from China"


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

utilitylocator said:


> Now heres my rant.... Why is it that untill your kid is in a size 6 shoe, he is limited to riding on a chineese plastic piece of crap?!?!


Correct me if I'm wrong, I have never bought kids shoes or snowboarding gear but I easily found boots and bindings from size 1-6

examples:

On Sale 32 - Thirty Two BOA Snowboard Boots White Kids, Youth 2012 - Snowboards, Boot, Snowboarding Gear, Equipment tt2fby01wh12

On Sale Burton Freestyle Jr Bindings Lt Grey Kids, Youth 2 - Snowboards, Binding, Snowboarding Gear, Equipment bt1fryylg6


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

really? I looked around online and went to REI. I'll go to burtons site directly. I wouldnt mind being wrong..lol Everything I read said "starting at size 6"


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

604al said:


> Out of curiosity I'm wondering how much you spend on this "cheap crap from China"



$49 at the mercantile and, Yeah I know...you get what you pay for.... But untill now, I thought that was your only option. My bad. In my defense, I dont go to resorts. Here, we 4x4 or snowmachine up a hill almost to the top, strap up, push off the side and go down the mountian...if you do it right, and didnt hit any trees, you intersept the road at the bottom, jump in the truck and head back up. Ive never seen anyone under 12 on a board but I have seen a few kids with these wham o's pulling it off. The boards are pretty cool. Its the bindings that suck. Ive been boarding for years and only been to a resort or hill with a lift one time. $60 lift ticket...wtf.. lol...I guess if I paid attention there, I would have noticed kids on boards and taken note of it.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, I have never bought kids shoes or snowboarding gear but I easily found boots and bindings from size 1-6
> 
> examples:
> 
> ...



Thanks!! I guess I got egg on my face...But hey its all good.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

utilitylocator said:


> $49 at the mercantile and, Yeah I know...you get what you pay for.... But untill now, I thought that was your only option. My bad. In my defense, I dont go to resorts or even watch tv. Here, we 4x4 or snowmachine up a steep canyon almost to the top, strap up, push off the side and go down the mountian...if you do it right, and didnt hit any trees, in about 2 miles, you intersept the road at the bottom of the canyon, jump in the truck and head back up. Ive never seen anyone under 12 on a board but I have seen a few kids with these wham o's pulling it off. The boards are pretty cool. Its the bindings that suck. Ive been boarding for years and only been to a resort or hill with a lift one time. That was Alyeska Girdwood Alaska last month and I didnt care for it very much. COPS on skiis called "skii patrole". $60 lift ticket...wtf.. lol...I guess if I paid attention there, I would have noticed kids on boards and taken note of it.



$60!!!!?!?!

I wish my local hills where that cheap lol


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea, Burton makes equipment for 2 year olds, boots 11C-6 and boards 80cm and up.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> $60!!!!?!?!
> 
> I wish my local hills where that cheap lol


For the terrain you guys have on the East Coast your prices shouldn't be above $30 for a lift ticket.... Someone needs to audit those [email protected]#$%ers:laugh:


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

As others have pointed out, you can get kids' boots starting at about size 11 or 12C. 

My son's 5-1/2 and is on skis this year and last. Next year he'll switch to snowboard. So I've been scouting out gear. Boots I'll get next season. I'm eyeing Ride Norris BOAs for my son next year, about $80. I've started to watch end-of-season sales for boards, but I haven't seen anything discounted yet.

Bindings that don't suck:

I just bought a pair of new *last year's* (2010-11) Flow Micron Mini XS bindings from eBay, new for $50, from this seller. This year's model MSRPs for $120, and I haven't seen them discounted yet, so I went ahead and bought last year's:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

There's also a Micron Jr. (S) for larger kids' feet. I know I've seen a chart that gives general boot sizes that go with the Flow XS and S bindings but I can't seem to find it right now. (For me it was no risk going with the XS since my kid is currently in size 12C street shoes.)


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Supply and Demand. There are too many people with too much money in Jersey, New York, Connecticut and Massachusetts.

Season Pass to Windham (freaking mole hill) is $1,219.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Supply and Demand. There are too many people with too much money in Jersey, New York, Connecticut and Massachusetts.
> 
> Season Pass to Windham (freaking mole hill) is $1,219.


more or less.

funny thing about the "cheap crap from china" gripe: they usually make it to an american company's specification. we might add a few bits of lead here and there, but for the most part, they're being OK'd by US corporations looking to cut costs!


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

onefutui2e said:


> more or less.
> 
> funny thing about the "cheap crap from china" gripe: they usually make it to an american company's specification. we might add a few bits of lead here and there, but for the most part, they're being OK'd by US corporations looking to cut costs!


Preach it brother!! lol... I bet your 100% right.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

utilitylocator said:


> $49 at the mercantile and, Yeah I know...you get what you pay for.... But untill now, I thought that was your only option. My bad. In my defense, I dont go to resorts or even watch tv. Here, we 4x4 or snowmachine up a steep canyon almost to the top, strap up, push off the side and go down the mountian...if you do it right, and didnt hit any trees, in about 2 miles, you intersept the road at the bottom of the canyon, jump in the truck and head back up. Ive never seen anyone under 12 on a board but I have seen a few kids with these wham o's pulling it off. The boards are pretty cool. Its the bindings that suck. Ive been boarding for years and only been to a resort or hill with a lift one time. That was Alyeska Girdwood Alaska last month and I didnt care for it very much. COPS on skiis called "skii patrole". $60 lift ticket...wtf.. lol...I guess if I paid attention there, I would have noticed kids on boards and taken note of it.


Please tell me you at least have avalanche gear and some avalanche awareness.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Season Pass to Windham (freaking mole hill) is $1,219.


 Never again will I complain about the $800 for Mammoth for its 3500 acres (even the regular rate right now is $1,000)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

First it's spelled CHEAP see that A in there. Second someone sounds like a dumbfuck troll.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> First it's spelled CHEAP see that A in there. Second someone sounds like a dumbfuck troll.


CHEAP... my bad

you callin me a troll?? why?


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Please tell me you at least have avalanche gear and some avalanche awareness.


good tunes
good 'whatever'
shades
redbull
extra redbull
what more does one need??? lol.. Yes there is a "method" I wear a helmet. We ride in teams and not alone. We have a driver at the top and bottom who knows our rought and plans. Good times!

MrUtilitylocator's Channel - YouTube

I was just coming off of a sprained ankle so no jumps or hard riding for me in these videos but it gives you an idea of what I was talking about.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

My daughter has been shredding since she turned 3 on a Burton "sponsorship". Made in CHina, but I appreciate I am not spending 400 on a set up for a 3 year old.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sick-Pow said:


> My daughter has been shredding since she turned 3 on a Burton "sponsorship". Made in CHina, but I appreciate I am not spending 400 on a set up for a 3 year old.


This! Never understood parents that feel little Timmy or Susie needs real snowboard boots when they will out grow them middle of the season. We shoved my friends 3 year old in some Columbia boots and she was golden.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's going to take a fucking miracle for this guy and his kid not to become a statistic.

Unfortunately, his attitude is quite prevalent in the "sledneck" community.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh he reminds me of number 1 tourist dad that comes to Breck. Then wonders why after things go south.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Dude! You are riding at Hatcher Pass in the Talkeetna Range without beacons, shovels, probes and even a basic understanding of avalanche awareness?
> 
> I ride at Hatcher Pass and you can get yourself in a world of hurt if you do not understand avalanche terrain and conditions. The week before I climbed above the Independence Mine A skier was killed in an avalanche in this area. I hope you guys are limiting your riding the lower aspects I see on your videos and staying off of anything greater than 30 degrees and are not in any of the avalanche run out paths.
> 
> ...


Your comparing two completely different levels of sport here. We are on the Palmer side, not the willow side and I was there last week when that skiier got killed. He was way up in the mountians where he knew damn well he shouldnt have been because of how unstable it was. It was a sad day, A day you dont see where we ride because we dont wander up into avalanche country. The trails we ride on average 20 to 40 degrees. By the way, Im the dude on the hill with the backpack that has the first aid, spare laces,tool kit, warming gear etc... We even use walkie talkies. As a side note, I dream of going on helliskiing and back country boarding trips up where you ride. Man those pictures are golden!


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh he reminds me of number 1 tourist dad that comes to Breck. Then wonders why after things go south.


talk shit dude.....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

utilitylocator said:


> Your comparing two completely different levels of sport here. We are on the Palmer side, not the willow side and I was there last week when that skiier got killed. He was way up in the mountians where he knew damn well he shouldnt have been because of how unstable it was. It was a sad day, A day you dont see where we ride because we dont wander up into avalanche country. The trails we ride on average 20 to 40 degrees. By the way, Im the dude on the hill with the backpack that has the first aid, spare laces,tool kit, warming gear etc... We even use walkie talkies. As a side note, I dream of going on helliskiing and back country boarding trips up where you ride. Man those pictures are golden!


With every post, you display y more and more ignorance. I don't mean that as an insult, it's just the truth. 


You don't have to be "way up in the mountains" to be in avalanche terrain. 30-45 degrees is prime for avalanches. If you're on or directly below snow laden slopes of over 30 degrees, you're in avalanche terrain. You don't have to be in extreme terrain to be in avalanche terrain. 

None of the gear you mentioned is avy gear. If you plan to play in the snow in the backcountry, you need to get some training and get some gear and learn how to use it and read snowpack/terrain. Your posts have clearly shown that you are woefully unprepared to travel in avalanche terrain. You're putting yourself and everyone in your party in danger.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

Sick-Pow said:


> My daughter has been shredding since she turned 3 on a Burton "sponsorship". Made in CHina, but I appreciate I am not spending 400 on a set up for a 3 year old.


Sick-pow Thanks for the comment. I looked up burton online and theyre sold out but that was exactly what I was talking about. I found this on ebay and it seems great for him. http://www.ebay.com/itm/youth-K-2-s...757025303?pt=Snowboarding&hash=item2319d1a617 I think I should the boots 1 size bigger since its already February. What do you think?

He's been out in the yard at the top of hill practicing on that whamo board most of the day and he's gettn quite good! He's got his hockey helmet on too...lol SLEDNECK TO THE BONE!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

utilitylocator said:


> talk shit dude.....


Stating facts but keep e-flexing.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Stating facts but keep e-flexing.




Go to your user controle panel and click on post by burtonavenger. Read your comments.. ALL of them.. Dude your a pompass ass. More than halve of your posts are derogatory and spitefull. Most of them carry no significant contribution to the thread or the forum. How is it, that you hold a title "senior member"?? Do people not use the report button? Bail dude... I dont wanna hear your worthless garbage.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

utilitylocator said:


> Go to your user controle panel and click on post by burtonavenger. Read your comments.. ALL of them.. Dude your a pompass ass. More than halve of your posts are derogatory and spitefull. Most of them carry no significant contribution to the thread or the forum. How is it, that you hold a title "senior member"?? Do people not use the report button? Bail dude... I dont wanna hear your worthless garbage.


Why would I reread what I wrote? Did you not think this one through their buddy I wrote them I know what they said. 

Perception is only the reality of the individual. Think about that one. Also it's spelled control without the e, pompous, and it's spiteful with only one L. 

Not sure about the senior member thing nor do I care that I have it. But since this is a semi public forum for all to comment on yes I responded and it seems that although my "worthless garbage" isn't what you want to hear it's there and you could have ignored it but alas the fumes you have inhaled from rooping around without any BC knowledge have gotten to your brain and fueled the inner sledneck in you to lash out in typical number one douche bag form. Cry all you want all I did was facilitate your inner insecurities.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

Burton get a life.... Why don't you post where you are?! Piss off too many people?
Snowolf thanks for the great advice!


----------



## gchyld308 (Dec 9, 2011)

You read all his posts, you should know he is in breck.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

utilitylocator said:


> Burton get a life.... Why don't you post where you are?! Piss off too many people?
> Snowolf thanks for the great advice!


You want a detailed map so you can threaten to come kill me? It's not hard OK first you're going to have to go to Anchorage and get on a commercial plane. From there you'll hop a flight to SeaTaco air port in WA. Transfer flights and probably go the SLC to DIA or else LVIA to DIA. Either way you're coming to Denver. Then you'll either have to hop CME or rent a car. I would opt for the renting a car option get something with a big trunk so you can put my body in it. From the air port hop on I-70 west and take it straight up till you hit the first Frisco exit. Go through the roundabout and stay on the main road through Frisco, watch for cops though the speed limit drops rapidly and they nail people with out of state plates and rental units. Don't want you being late to punch me in the face after all. As you approach into Breck you want to stay in the right lane which will put you on Park Avenue. From there go through the first light and keep going till you approach the second one, you will notice a right turn lane on to Ski Hill Rd. Take that and head up it go through the switch back and past the Breckenridge Nordic Center I'm 2 blocks up on the left, if you reach 1 Ski Hill place you've gone to far and turn around.

What not expecting me to give you the actual directions to my place? I'm so scared of number 1 sledneck dad over here.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, being knowledgeable about something isn't justification for being a complete ass. My manager is a freaking genius. He somehow still manages to be nice and friendly to everyone he meets. 

Go to any major resort in any of half a dozen states and you'll have access to plenty of folks who are better and/or wiser riders than BA. Unlike BA, most of them don't go out of their way to share as much of their own personal misery as possible.

Never met the guy in real life, but BA is an internet troll... plain and simple. The only difference between him and any other internet troll is that he happens to live near a ski resort. Had he lived in Orlando, then he'd no doubt troll Disney World forums instead of snowboarding ones.

If/when you get sick of him, just point your browser over to Epic Ski or TGR. Or just add him to your ignore list (does this forum have an ignore list)?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHA TGR land of the butt hurt trolls. Got to love old Tarzanman the guy that likes to pretend he's a snowboarder on the internet but doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground. Keep posting buddy keep posting.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

lmfao. Im new around here but not new to internet forums.. BA is a one of a kind guy. You might not like what he has to say but its always true. I know people like him in real life so its not hard for me to get it. Grow some thick skin or gtfo.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Word! What a collection of tool bags and douche nozzles there are on that site. Almost as bad as the Volvo driving, tree hugging, back country Nazis that reside at Turns All Year!


TGR has a handful of very knowledgeable posters, but the quality to noise ratio is way off over there. I stop by frequently to check out the weather and avalanche forums, but rarely brave the chaos that is there main forums.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TGR is full of about 98% people that wish they could ski/snowboard and 2% that actually do. Let the hate begin bunch of fucking cubicle jockeys from Atlanta that talk about how they're a snowboarder on the internet. Oh wait that's Tarzanman sorry my bad!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Hey, everyone shut the fuck up, Willie Nelson is singing at the Grammys. I want some shrimp at the after parties.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The what? Does it involve snowboarding and China?


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Off topic (apparently), but what does China have to do with it? Unless youre paying $500+ for a board or buying some boutique brand, you can pretty much be assured that it will be made in China.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

lots of $500 boards are made in china


----------

